# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes

## pansonic

Google Cache my friend

Start out on normal mode, talk to thrall to get the chat window open to start the encounter, and leave it open. Then right click your portrait and open up the raid difficulty tab, then hit one of these macros:

10 Man:


Code:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button3

25 Man:


Code:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button4
It'll switch the difficulty right as it starts the encounter. This should work with any other bosses which are engaged via a dialog npc.

----------


## rockyfortesque

yep.... +rep to  :Smile:

----------


## flots90

does this still work? i tried and nothing happened

----------


## Creepwalker

Considering it's over a year old....I wonder why.

This stuff tends to get fixed eventually.

----------


## rdruid69

> Considering it's over a year old....I wonder why.
> 
> This stuff tends to get fixed eventually.


The problem is not that this got fixed, the problem is that the drop list change. It will probably work with another macro. I have no idea about macros but 100% sure that the problem is the change in the drop list. The list before was "Normal/Heroic". Now is "10/25-Normal/Heroic/Mythic" all in the same drop list.

----------


## no_power

> The problem is not that this got fixed, the problem is that the drop list change. It will probably work with another macro. I have no idea about macros but 100% sure that the problem is the change in the drop list. The list before was "Normal/Heroic". Now is "10/25-Normal/Heroic/Mythic" all in the same drop list.


Heroic mode is now DropDownList2Button2. I will test if this still works, will update soon.

EDIT: It's still working! I got heroic loot etc. Just use 
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

----------


## flots90

Thanks a lot for that! Macro did work but Thrall just jumped back at his encounter position and Deathwing didn't spawn, any idea why that is happening?

----------


## no_power

> Thanks a lot for that! Macro did work but Thrall just jumped back at his encounter position and Deathwing didn't spawn, any idea why that is happening?


That's weird, it was working for me. I cleared everything on 10m normal up until madness. Did you right click your portrait and open up the menu for changing difficulty? You need to have that menu open AND the popup at the same time when using the macro,

----------


## flots90

I cleared everything except the spine as heroic 10m, and yeah I had the encounter pop up open and the raid difficulty open and used the macro, it reloaded and Thrall sitting at the rock back there I got the encounter ability on my screen but no dialogue or anything. I will try again once he stops glitching.

----------


## no_power

> I cleared everything except the spine as heroic 10m, and yeah I had the encounter pop up open and the raid difficulty open and used the macro, it reloaded and Thrall sitting at the rock back there I got the encounter ability on my screen but no dialogue or anything. I will try again once he stops glitching.


Hmm that is weird indeed. The only difference (from what I can tell) between our runs is that I cleared EVERYTHING on normal. Maybe that's what causing the bug for you? I am on EU btw.

----------


## flots90

It worked on 2nd attempt, thanks again!

----------


## Kaizuken

Confirmed, still works EU.

----------


## xHearts

Managed to do Spine and Madness on 25H after doing Ultraxion on normal.

Really simple and easy.

----------


## BaronofArizona

Working correctly (US) once I quit messing up windows/macro timing. I used my previous 7/8 normal 25 lockout-- will definitely help to not have to clear heroic several times each week :Smile:

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

I'm unsure if I had the right timing.

Completed DS 10 through Spine.
I talk to Thrall, get the prompt to start the encounter on the middle of my screen. 
I right click my portrait, and hover over Raid Difficulty.
I press the macro found later down the thread.

the fight started, but difficulty did not swap nor did I get loot. Does it not work for 10m? Or did I do one of the steps wrong?

----------


## no_power

> I'm unsure if I had the right timing.
> 
> Completed DS 10 through Spine.
> I talk to Thrall, get the prompt to start the encounter on the middle of my screen. 
> I right click my portrait, and hover over Raid Difficulty.
> I press the macro found later down the thread.
> 
> the fight started, but difficulty did not swap nor did I get loot. Does it not work for 10m? Or did I do one of the steps wrong?


I got it working on 10m with the same steps as you. Try typing /framestack while ingame and hover over the option to change the raid to Heroic Difficulty - framestack whill then show you what the "button" is called (it was "DropDownList2Button2" for me). I am on EU btw.

EDIT: I just ran it again and I encountered the same bug as you did. But I used shadowmeld to reset the fight and tried again, and then it worked fine. You can tell if it was working by either getting a loading screen or not getting one. If you don't get a loading screen after using the macro, just reset the fight and try again.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Tried what you suggested no_power, but when I get the loading screen, the raid is set to 10 Heroic, it kicks me back to the entrance of the instance, and Thrall is stuck in the back. Have to reset the instance to fix him and change back to normal manually.

----------


## no_power

> Tried what you suggested no_power, but when I get the loading screen, the raid is set to 10 Heroic, it kicks me back to the entrance of the instance, and Thrall is stuck in the back. Have to reset the instance to fix him and change back to normal manually.


I actually had the same thing happen to me on my last run. I managed to get it to work though. I am not 100% sure what did it but I went outside, swapped between 10/25 man (and back) and between heroic and normal and lastly reset all instances.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Got it to work using your suggestion. Had a few more times where it booted me back to the entrance, but a quick load screen instead of a long one proved it to work. Thanks for the help!

----------


## desemos

Got this to work once on one character but my other character keeps starting the fight on normal. Tried the suggestions above. Any ideas?

----------


## no_power

> Got this to work once on one character but my other character keeps starting the fight on normal. Tried the suggestions above. Any ideas?


Hmmm, it might be that you have to kill the boss on normal first before entering heroic. You shouldn't be able to do heroic before killing madness on normal first.

It should work if you have killed madness on normal before.

----------


## desemos

Trying that theory out atm actually as it was the only thing I could think of. Will update/

Edit Yes- that seems to be the case. Thanks for the reply

----------


## bbq1337

Sorry to dig this up but I tried it today and didn't work for me - I used the macro from the comments in thread.

Is it fixed recently or am I doing it wrong? It doesn't start the encounter..

nvm I fixed it myself lol .-. #delete my post please#

----------


## neomaximus002

> Sorry to dig this up but I tried it today and didn't work for me - I used the macro from the comments in thread.
> 
> Is it fixed recently or am I doing it wrong? It doesn't start the encounter..
> 
> nvm I fixed it myself lol .-. #delete my post please#


How did u get it to work? It switches difficulty but won't start the encounter.

----------


## no_power

> How did u get it to work? It switches difficulty but won't start the encounter.


That does happens sometimes. Just try again, and it might help to go outside and switch between 10 and 25man etc.

----------


## bbq1337

> How did u get it to work? It switches difficulty but won't start the encounter.


Well the problem for me was that I didn't click thrall's chat "Inconceivable!.. blabla.. bla bla" then a window will popup "Are you sure you want to start this encounter?".

That's where you have to leave it at, then get to the raid difficulty and just hit the macro  :Smile: 

Hope you understand and hope it helps!

----------


## notholy

> Well the problem for me was that I didn't click thrall's chat "Inconceivable!.. blabla.. bla bla" then a window will popup "Are you sure you want to start this encounter?".
> 
> That's where you have to leave it at, then get to the raid difficulty and just hit the macro 
> 
> Hope you understand and hope it helps!


Gonna try this atm, ill edit when im done  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Got it to work, easily done, kinda disapointed no mount droped  :Frown:

----------


## Mantycore

I don't understand this exploit, i mean DS 25hm is easily solotable and every kill in this mode give you like 200 gold/boss so i really don't understand why people would do this.
Moreover does this exploit only work on DS? Because at the time i'm writting, this exploit would be only good for ToT with primordius hm and his special pet in this difficulty.

----------


## notholy

People that can not dps race ultraxion for example, or people that can deal with tendrils in spine

----------


## no_power

> I don't understand this exploit, i mean DS 25hm is easily solotable and every kill in this mode give you like 200 gold/boss so i really don't understand why people would do this..


Ultraxion is not that easy on 25M as you need to kill it before the first Hour of Twilight or it's a 100% wipe. Not everyone has the required dps. Also, I don't think anyone cares about gold since wod?

----------


## lilsniff

Used this on Deathwing 10man now, worked and I got Life-Binder's Handmaiden  :Big Grin:

----------


## BaronofArizona

> I don't understand this exploit, i mean DS 25hm is easily solotable and every kill in this mode give you like 200 gold/boss so i really don't understand why people would do this.
> Moreover does this exploit only work on DS? Because at the time i'm writting, this exploit would be only good for ToT with primordius hm and his special pet in this difficulty.


You throw enough characters at a mount farm and you don't want to do several, full heroic clears each week. Couple this with a rolled over lockout and it saves a ton of time.

GZ sniff. Got mine a few weeks ago as well :Smile:

----------


## Sklug

> You throw enough characters at a mount farm and you don't want to do several, full heroic clears each week. Couple this with a rolled over lockout and it saves a ton of time.
> 
> GZ sniff. Got mine a few weeks ago as well


This is actually incredibly useful, especially with the other exploit of indefinitely sharing your saved raid ID. I'll just say it personally makes me happy as it means I can use the LFG trick to not need a 2nd account to share Raid ID kills didn't apply to Deathwing because of the heroic lockout requirement
se

----------


## neomaximus002

> Well the problem for me was that I didn't click thrall's chat "Inconceivable!.. blabla.. bla bla" then a window will popup "Are you sure you want to start this encounter?".
> 
> That's where you have to leave it at, then get to the raid difficulty and just hit the macro 
> 
> Hope you understand and hope it helps!


This worked...thanks man!!

----------


## sezz

> Used this on Deathwing 10man now, worked and I got Life-Binder's Handmaiden


lol, grats! 5x blazing drake 0x life-binder's handmaiden so far :/

btw, simpler macro, using this since wod prepatch (only difference is that you don't need to open the dropdown first), replace 10 with 25 if you want to waste time:



```
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)
```

----------


## ThaKeeper

Tried the last macro and now i'm stuck at the beginning of the encounter when thrall is at the back and deathwing hasn't spawned.

I've went out of the dungeon several times now, switching between diffs (also inside) and resetting instance and dying and even logging in and out.

Don't know what to do at this point, really.. Any suggesions?

----------


## no_power

> Tried the last macro and now i'm stuck at the beginning of the encounter when thrall is at the back and deathwing hasn't spawned.
> 
> I've went out of the dungeon several times now, switching between diffs (also inside) and resetting instance and dying and even logging in and out.
> 
> Don't know what to do at this point, really.. Any suggesions?


I havent't used that macro but it shouldn't cause any problems like that. What happens when you talk to Thrall?

----------


## ThaKeeper

> I havent't used that macro but it shouldn't cause any problems like that. What happens when you talk to Thrall?


I can't talk to him, that's one of the problems. He's at the other platform in the back where you can't get to him.

----------


## no_power

> I can't talk to him, that's one of the problems. He's at the other platform in the back where you can't get to him.


Sorry, I am completly lost. Can you take a screenshot of your situation? 

"i'm stuck at the beginning of the encounter " do you mean at the begining of DS or the fight (madness)?

----------


## ThaKeeper

> Sorry, I am completly lost. Can you take a screenshot of your situation? 
> 
> "i'm stuck at the beginning of the encounter " do you mean at the begining of DS or the fight (madness)?


Beginning of the fight, after you speak with thrall, ysera ability is available and all the dragon buffs is on and thrall is on the other platform in the back. 

It's like fight (madness) is beginning, but deathwing doesn't appear. No ss atm, i'm in firelands.

----------


## no_power

> Beginning of the fight, after you speak with thrall, ysera ability is available and all the dragon buffs is on and thrall is on the other platform in the back. 
> 
> It's like fight (madness) is beginning, but deathwing doesn't appear. No ss atm, i'm in firelands.


Oh wow that's weird, haven't seen it before. But it should reset itself after some time (if the fight has indeed started), so it will probably be fine when you return.

----------


## Antonio Colmillitos

This still working i using the macro of OP and do nothing. weird.

----------


## no_power

> This still working i using the macro of OP and do nothing. weird.


That macro no longer works. You have to use one of these macros:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)

or

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

----------


## plsplspls

> Tried the last macro and now i'm stuck at the beginning of the encounter when thrall is at the back and deathwing hasn't spawned.
> 
> I've went out of the dungeon several times now, switching between diffs (also inside) and resetting instance and dying and even logging in and out.
> 
> Don't know what to do at this point, really.. Any suggesions?


Exact same thing happened to me now. Super annoying, can't find a way to start the encounter :Frown: 

Edit: Managed to fly there using disengage and goblin glider, and talked to Thrall to start the encounter.

----------


## Sklug

> Exact same thing happened to me now. Super annoying, can't find a way to start the encounter
> 
> Edit: Managed to fly there using disengage and goblin glider, and talked to Thrall to start the encounter.


Ya can confirm, Blizz seems to have fixed this as I've been unable to recreate since 6.1 hit.

----------


## no_power

> Ya can confirm, Blizz seems to have fixed this as I've been unable to recreate since 6.1 hit.


It's still working for me on EU. I am using the /click macro and not the one that changes difficulty though.

----------


## notholy

I been using this exploit since prior 6.1 and after 6.1 came.
This isn't fixed at all. This is the macro I am using 

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

If it helps I been doing this in 25 man (EU) but it shouldn't make a difference.

----------


## Sklug

> I been using this exploit since prior 6.1 and after 6.1 came.
> This isn't fixed at all. This is the macro I am using 
> 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button2
> 
> If it helps I been doing this in 25 man (EU) but it shouldn't make a difference.


Ok I'll have to check it out again  :Smile:

----------


## Timmaayy

Seems fixed!? Tried about 2 mins ago and didn't work on 10m :/

----------


## Jacek_Forum

Still working, but i tried 25H.

----------


## juliye

Just tried it again to see wether or not it works, and the "/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)" macro IS FIXED, however, "/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2" IS STILL WORKING. Hope it helps some =)

----------


## Tronski

Doesn't work at all for me. I just get ported back to the entrance, raid still at normal and thrall is gone.

----------


## juliye

> Doesn't work at all for me. I just get ported back to the entrance, raid still at normal and thrall is gone.


Did you happen to do any boss on HC before in the same week and then skip all way to madness with a normal save? if so, it wont work. you have to do all on normal and then use the macro to get it to work on HC

----------


## Kaizuken

> It's still working for me on EU. I am using the /click macro and not the one that changes difficulty though.


Confirmed, works EU.

----------


## Tronski

> Did you happen to do any boss on HC before in the same week and then skip all way to madness with a normal save? if so, it wont work. you have to do all on normal and then use the macro to get it to work on HC


Nope, I'm using a save with 7/8 normal. But at some point while trying to make it work I ended up with 7/8 hc saved and unable to zone in to other settings. Thrall still gone. but I'll give it a few more tries on other chars.

Ok, after a few more attempts on another char I got it to work.

----------


## Woona

> I been using this exploit since prior 6.1 and after 6.1 came.
> This isn't fixed at all. This is the macro I am using 
> 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button2
> 
> If it helps I been doing this in 25 man (EU) but it shouldn't make a difference.


This works just fine.

----------


## Dustpann

Used this fine last week, though just ran it now and it failed to work. Stayed on Reg mode, 25man. 

Used this macro:

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

----------


## Sinnerlol

Still working with the new patch  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

Confirmed, working EU.

This macro works:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

----------


## Sklug

> Confirmed, working EU.
> 
> This macro works:
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button2


Yup, worked for me 10 minutes ago, confirmed... and man... heroic 25 Deathwing solo is still annoying lol

----------


## rdruid69

> Doesn't work at all for me. I just get ported back to the entrance, raid still at normal and thrall is gone.


I been farming this on 25HC for mayber over 6 months with 8 runs per week so I can tell you this happend to me twice or maybe 3 times. Just wait 1 hour and then try it again.




> Yup, worked for me 10 minutes ago, confirmed... and man... heroic 25 Deathwing solo is still annoying lol


This is super annoying, especially if you are undergeared. But the only class I wasn't able to do it was mage. You just get rekt for the parasite damage. All other classes have enought selfhealing to do it, maybe BM monk is the hard one for me cause healing suck, you have to actually tank it and dps is so low too, but in last phase you can kill bloods with only 1 keg smash...



Just something I maybe found, in wowhead drops for Blazing Drake are : 10N=4%, 10HM=5%, 25N=12%, 25HM=15%. THIS NUMBERS ARE NOT LONGER RIGHT... I have over 130 25HM kills since 5.4.8 so The actually odd of having at least one drop for me are 99.999999% so I'm the unluckiest person in the world or this numbers are not accurate anymore... I just start farming this on 25N cause probably mount is not longer droping in 25HM for any kind of bug or something so if you are looking for this mount you should probably stop trying 25HM  :Smile:  Hope this helps...

Edit: I confuse Life Binder with Blazing Drake. Just fix it. All about the drops are for Blazing Drake (not Life Binder).

----------


## no_power

> Just something I maybe found, in wowhead drops for Life-Binder are : 10N=4%, 10HM=5%, 25N=12%, 25HM=15%. THIS NUMBERS ARE NOT LONGER RIGHT... I have over 130 25HM kills since 5.4.8 so The actually odd of having at least one drop for me are 99.999999% so I'm the unluckiest person in the world or this numbers are not accurate anymore... I just start farming this on 25N cause probably mount is *not longer droping in 25HM* for any kind of bug or something so if you are looking for this mount *you should probably stop trying 25HM*  Hope this helps...


This is *not*  true. The mount is still dropping from, and only from, *heroic* mode. The drop rate on wowhead is really inaccurate because it used to be 100% drop.

----------


## Sklug

> Just something I maybe found, in wowhead drops for Life-Binder are : 10N=4%, 10HM=5%, 25N=12%, 25HM=15%. THIS NUMBERS ARE NOT LONGER RIGHT... I have over 130 25HM kills since 5.4.8 so The actually odd of having at least one drop for me are 99.999999% so I'm the unluckiest person in the world or this numbers are not accurate anymore... I just start farming this on 25N cause probably mount is not longer droping in 25HM for any kind of bug or something so if you are looking for this mount you should probably stop trying 25HM  Hope this helps...


Ya, that 15% number is not accurate, it is just using old data mixed with new one before the drop rate changed, as @no_power stated. With 130 kills it is not exactly outrageous your statistical probability of having not yet gotten the mount. The actual mount drop rate is 1%. This has been standard operating procedure for some time by blizz. All rare drop mounts have been changed to 1%, with exception to maybe 1 or 2 out there. This mount is a 1% drop rate mount. So, you can do the math like this, for those that don't know how to calculate probabilities... Basically do this. It has a 99% chance of NOT dropping. Therefore: 0.99^100 = 0.366 x 100 = 36.6% In other words, the chance of it "NOT" dropping at least 1 time in 100 kills is 36.6 %. Roughly 1 our of 3 people, after 100 kills, on avg., will not get the mount.

You have 130 kills, so 0.99^130 = 27.08% chance of it NOT dropping. I know it sucks, but you are definitely NOT an outlier. 1 in 4 people, roughly, will not get the mount after 130 kills. After 200 kills, you are still at 13.4% chance of it not dropping... You know what really sucks? the 4.9% of people that still haven't gotten the mount after 300 kills lol.

Just be patient man, it will happen. I've gotten lucky and gotten both Mimiron's head AND the Phoenix by farming weekly, yet I have at about 275 kills on the Baron from UD strat for that vanilla old school mount and it still hasn't dropped for me. It SUCKS!!! But, what can you do about it? Just keep plugging away. Eventually it'll happen.

----------


## rdruid69

> This is *not*  true. The mount is still dropping from, and only from, *heroic* mode. The drop rate on wowhead is really inaccurate because it used to be 100% drop.


Sorry I mean Blazing drake. I just fix it :P Stupid mistake.

----------


## sezz

> I'm the unluckiest person in the world


RNG - I'm getting a Blazing Drake every 2-3 weeks but need the Lifebinder - the last Pre-MoP mount missing in my collection.
(Farming 10HC, currently at the same number of kills, don't see a reason to farm on 25HC because drop chance should be the same)

Edit: Finally got it after 381 kills, seems like Rarity's kill counter is completely wrong although I manually entered it when I installed the addon. Oh and also 2 more Blazing Drakes in April as expected  :Wink:

----------


## Kaizuken

> RNG - I'm getting a Blazing Drake every 2-3 weeks but need the Lifebinder - the last Pre-MoP mount missing in my collection.
> (Farming 10HC, currently at the same number of kills, don't see a reason to farm on 25HC because drop chance should be the same)


Screen ? ☺

----------


## sezz

> Screen ? ☺


of what exactly?

----------


## no_power

> of what exactly?


Of all your Blazing Drakes, I guess.

----------


## sezz

> Of all your Blazing Drakes, I guess.


Why would I want to keep them?

There's nothing special about getting a lot of useless junk when you kill a boss 10-20 times a week, especially mounts you farmed for ages seem to drop more often once you have them and don't farm them anymore (but that propably just an illusion).

----------


## Notfincher

For me works 25man but not 10man (copypasted one of the replies)

----------


## Dakyio

> RNG - I'm getting a Blazing Drake every 2-3 weeks but need the Lifebinder - the last Pre-MoP mount missing in my collection.
> (Farming 10HC, currently at the same number of kills, don't see a reason to farm on 25HC because drop chance should be the same)


Its quite oposite for me got 2 Lifebinders within 2 weeks but blazing i have yet to see drop since 4.3 =/

----------


## Kaizuken

Still working, EU.

----------


## ted221

Just tried was on 25 man normal.
The macro started the encounter but it did not switch to heroic or give heroic gear.

----------


## emanon_wk

still working for me EU

----------


## XenocratesB

So, I'm not entirely sure what makes it work and not work - this week was especially wonky for me to test because I was switching a lot of my toons off Ultraxion lockouts entirely to just farm Madness so I don't get burned out on this farming business. Still, it definitely still works for me today US. I *think*  one of the issues people have is that if you had gotten to Heroic Madness legitimately, and was trying to switch from normal to heroic, you would see a message telling you to wait 60 seconds (or less) like usual. However, since you're still inside that window and are using this method, the error message is completely skipped and the encounter simply starts. I saw this back to back - did it on my warlock twice but didn't wait, said **** it, I'll do normal. Then went in on my DK, tabbed out for a minute or two, and heroic started up perfectly. 

So I think a lot of the errors can just be fixed by sitting by Thrall, tabbing out for a minute or two, then trying it.

----------


## ted221

which macro presently for 25 man are you guys using.
And would anyone be willing to toss up a youtube video to actually see this in action.

----------


## Kaizuken

> which macro presently for 25 man are you guys using.
> And would anyone be willing to toss up a youtube video to actually see this in action.





> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button4


Let the dialogue open and click to the macro.

----------


## Kaizuken

> which macro presently for 25 man are you guys using.
> And would anyone be willing to toss up a youtube video to actually see this in action.


Enjoy.






Can mods put this to first page?

----------


## kf2101

You just have the dialog and the confirmation window open to let this trick work  :Smile:  did it this way yesterday. #Repped

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk

----------


## ted221

Kaizuken Thanks!!!


EDIT: Dropdown 4 isnt working just starts enoucnter dropdown2 sets it to heroic, but everytime i do it boots me to beginning of instance.
And the dialogue says i need to beat all bosses heroic before i can start encounter.


EDIT2: I lost my original account during the HB banwave, using a 2nd account this guy has never done heroic, maybe thats the problem ?

----------


## Kaizuken

> Using a 2nd account this guy has never done heroic, maybe thats the problem ?


You must have done deathwing on normal before.
Maybe you are using the wrong macro.

----------


## Danielito986

Doesn't work. Once i hit the macro button the fight starts as normal.

----------


## zootiex

> Doesn't work. Once i hit the macro button the fight starts as normal.


bro, this is over 2 years old jesus christ, necro'ing should be a felony

----------


## Danielito986

Some ppl wrote a few days ago that macro still work

----------


## Oriolidae

Absolutely still works. Tried it yesterday for the first time, got both mounts on two separate characters, used this method both times.

----------


## QtDemon

> Absolutely still works. Tried it yesterday for the first time, got both mounts on two separate characters, used this method both times.


Yep.

Here is the macro I use

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)

Just change RAID10 to RAID25 for which difficulty you want. Then talk to Thrall, click his text so you get the "Are you sure you want to start this encounter" window to pop up, then hit the macro. Works everytime for me.

----------


## Danielito986

I'll try next week! Thanks!

----------


## Oriolidae

> Yep.
> 
> Here is the macro I use
> 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)
> 
> Just change RAID10 to RAID25 for which difficulty you want. Then talk to Thrall, click his text so you get the "Are you sure you want to start this encounter" window to pop up, then hit the macro. Works everytime for me.


I used

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2

and it worked both times.

----------


## Notfincher

> bro, this is over 2 years old jesus christ, necro'ing should be a felony


You can still do it so it also should still be relevant to discuss it hier.

OT: Mein experience were the following.

- 10 Version does NOT work

- 25 Version does YES work

Note that it only works for an actual clear, not reusing lockouts. [It "works" but f_ucks up the lockout]

----------


## Kaizuken

> You can still do it so it also should still be relevant to discuss it hier.
> 
> OT: Mein experience were the following.
> 
> - 10 Version does NOT work
> 
> - 25 Version does YES work
> 
> Note that it only works for an actual clear, not reusing lockouts. [It "works" but f_ucks up the lockout]



10 Version also *works*.

----------


## ted221

Okay here is my problem.
I have a toon saved to every mount boss, i used that toon to invite my toons collecting mounts.

I don't think it will let me swap to heroic because its not really my save.
This is the 3rd week i have tried every macro posted in this thread.

And either it starts the fight or it swaps me to heroic puts me at entrance and then thrall says you muct beat all previous encounters heroic bla bla..

So i believe it just will not work if you using a save that is not yours originally.

If anyone is able to get it to work using a save from another account let me know.

----------


## phannes1987

I have a second account with all IDs(Also Madness NHC).

I invite my main into group, get the ID, get promoted to leader and the second acc leaves the group.

then i go to thrall(wait 1minute), open the dialogue, with the prompt open i press the macro, voila. Combat starts and i get asked if i want to accept 7/8 HC ID.

----------


## Danielito986

mmm... maybe i have to change client language? Caz it's still not working

----------


## kayan

> You must have done deathwing on normal before.
> Maybe you are using the wrong macro.


You don't have to have killed him on normal for it to work. Just did it on one of my toons that I had never stepped foot in there on before and got both Destroyer's End + Heroic achievement at the same time. Thought maybe this is why I was having an issue with it at first, but wasn't the case..

Also, the only way I can seem to get this to work is...

Invite with my lock out toon and swap it to 25M. Zone in on my farmer. Swap leadership from lock out toon > farmer. Manually swap to heroic (states have to clear everything on heroic, blah blah). Wait a minute. Swap back to normal. Wait a minute. Use the macro. Voila! 

Realize it's not what everyone else is doing, but prior to me doing this I got capped for instance lock outs on one account and was on my last one for the hour for the other. It either kept booting me to the zone in on a fresh heroic lock out, starting the encounter on normal, swapping but not starting the encounter to something else I forgot due to rage. So maybe anyone having problems with the straight approach, try what I'm doing. Adds a few minutes to it, but beats clearing the whole instance and/or getting capped for nothing.  :Embarrassment: 

I use this macro:

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)

----------


## no_power

> mmm... maybe i have to change client language? Caz it's still not working


You can't just keep spamming the macro. Go outside and change difficulty (and change it back) and reset all instances. Then try the macro again.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can mods put this to first page?


Do it like this video and it will work. ☺

----------


## Danielito986

> Do it like this video and it will work. ☺


i did exactly what u see in the video but the fight start as the same difficult: normal. 25 or 10 it's the same:

Once i open the dialog box with Thrall i hit the option to begin and once it is open i right click on my character portrait and open the distance difficulty, then hit the macro. The fight starts but won't change to heroic :/

----------


## crunk001

*Alright I have figured out why it did Not work for me and mostly does Not work for most players:*

Why it does Not work for many is that the macro contains an error (?) it must say

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button*2*

and not 

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button4

Kaizu, you even wrote the right macro in the video and posted in the description the "wrong" ones. I use " " because I dont know really the technique behind it. It worked with what I claim to be the "right" macro.

Then Also make sure you click "start the encounter blabla" once so the "Are you sure to...?" Box appears. This was not mentioned and this is why it did not work for me until now. 

Just copy the entire video.

Cheers and thank you.

----------


## no_power

> *Alright I have figured out why it did Not work for me and mostly does Not work for most players:*
> 
> Why it does Not work for many is that the macro contains an error (?) it must say
> 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button*2*
> 
> and not 
> 
> ...


That macro was posted by me on page1, sad to see he put the wrong macro in the video... Explains why everyone has been having problems though .. Thanks for correcting it!

----------


## Danielito986

You're my hero!

----------


## MrsAzz

<3 to this thread, thank you

----------


## JediPwN

there is absolutly no need .. if you are failing at dragon soul then please cancle your account !  :Big Grin:  - However maybe you can use it for other raids but still i don´t know why this should be helpfull.

----------


## Razor33

> there is absolutly no need .. if you are failing at dragon soul then please cancle your account !  - However maybe you can use it for other raids but still i don´t know why this should be helpfull.


I think is still nice for low geared solo alts who can't do the heroics modes yet  :Smile:

----------


## badpope

It is perfect for raid lockout mount farming, simple as. If you got loads of alts then its logical to get them in and out asap  :Smile:

----------


## emanon_wk

> there is absolutly no need .. if you are failing at dragon soul then please cancle your account !  - However maybe you can use it for other raids but still i don´t know why this should be helpfull.


/facepalm

Without this exploit you cant use a madness only id to farm the heroic mount and would have to clear the entire instance every week, thus wasting a lot of time.

----------


## adolphin

Look at the first line of the OP. "Google cache my friend".

I'm surprised MY post has actually gone this far. 
The macro changed because I originally found this in cata and it is now WOD and some UI shit changed.

----------


## badpope

> Look at the first line of the OP. "Google cache my friend".
> 
> I'm surprised MY post has actually gone this far. 
> The macro changed because I originally found this in cata and it is now WOD and some UI shit changed.


And thanks to you, my friend, I have arguably my favourite drake in the game. I fell into the same pit hole as others but found the correct macro in the end through the post. People just have to find it  :Big Grin:

----------


## badpope

> And thanks to you, my friend, I have arguably my favourite drake in the game. I fell into the same pit hole as others but found the correct macro in the end through the post. People just have to find it


Just to add to this, the fact that Blizzard made you able to do any boss in ICC HC without doing LK Normal proves that they gave up on dragon soul glitch. I guess so many players do it and with programming costs they let it slide. I wouldn't worry in the slightest about a ban but you never know.

I would bet my bottom dollar that one of the patchs in legion makes it so you can do the last boss on hc in moga-shun vaults without normal.

----------


## Zemsta

I use this method for several months and my ever-first *permanent* deny just happened today on my ret paladin. 

It seemed to went correctly, I smash the macro, combat started, I heard Deathwing yelling "You have done NOTHING" but after the loading screen my character is at the entrance and "Welcome to Dragon Soul (10 player (Heroic))" s in the chat right below Deathwing's yell.

I repeated at least 10 times and it's either the same bug or it simply starts the combat on normal. I don't know what happens, never got any problem with it.

Edit: Changed character and the problem vanished.

----------


## solshine2510

I've decided to give DS solo a try for the first time this week using tips and macros from this thread (all credit goes to authors and previous commenters). After several failures to change the difficulties, this is what eventually worked for me:

- clear everything on 10n including Spine
- when on Madness platform, leave via Wyrmrest temple portal and walk outside the raid
- reset all instances
- swap to 25n
- walk in
- your minimap icon should display 25
- use portal to Madness
- talk to Thrall untill you get the confirm window with two buttons
- press this macro:

_/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)_

- you should get reload screen
- you're now on 25hc difficulty, confirmed by minimap skull icon

I have listed the steps in case someone never done this before like me and would like a step by step guide, hopefully someone will find it useful.
The only thing I could not test was whether killing Deathwing on normal mode is necessary prior to trying this, since I have already killed him before.

Edit.

If you feel 25hc is too difficult for you or your alts, you may as well try 10hc (Life-Binder's Handmaiden only drops on HC version of encounters):

- when outside raid, swap to 10n (instead of 25n)
- when talking to Thrall use macro:
_
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)_

----------


## neilneil123

I FOUND A WAY!!!

OK, this is like my 4th time editing this post, but I have it working nearly perfect now!!

Here is what I did... Enter in normal mode, have the macro provided on a your bars, so you can press the button on your keyboard (I used number 8 ). Talk to Thrall, click the start thing and have it bring up the Accept or Decline buttons. Now go to your portrait, hover the mouse over the relevant option to change to heroic mode and now... Press the button on you keyboard for the macro and as FAST AS POSSIBLE, also click to change it to heroic, where your mouse should be already and BOOOM!

I've just done this on 7 level 100s and have it working ever time successfully, except on one character where I had to use this method 5 times, after killing myself to reset Deathwing. Not 100% perfect, but a FAR FAR better way than just relying on the macro alone, as I could not get that to work alone at all.


EDIT: Decided to try heroic Deathwing kill one last time, on my lvl96 and BOOOM!! [Life-Binder's Handmaiden] dropped.
So thank you very much pansonic, your macro is awesome! I started farming that mount today after reading this post and got it today on my 8th try! [Blazing Drake] also dropped on my 6th attempt on heroic, but I already had that one  :Smile:

----------


## eyballz

> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID25_HEROIC)
> 
> - you should get reload screen
> - you're now on 25hc difficulty, confirmed by minimap skull icon


That's it. Just tried it, worked perfeclty!

----------


## Kpmk

Anyone else having trouble with this? Had no problem last week, had to try 2 or 3 times on an alt or two. Now, this week, on multiple characters I just can't get it to start for the life of me. It either turns it heroic, i hear deathwing, but the load screen end with me at the entrance, or thrall teleports back to his spot and nothing happens and i have to leave and reset. This happens until my account is locked out for the 10 instances an hour.

----------


## Zemsta

> Anyone else having trouble with this? Had no problem last week, had to try 2 or 3 times on an alt or two. Now, this week, on multiple characters I just can't get it to start for the life of me. It either turns it heroic, i hear deathwing, but the load screen end with me at the entrance, or thrall teleports back to his spot and nothing happens and i have to leave and reset. This happens until my account is locked out for the 10 instances an hour.


It's happened to me several times already. I think it's all about latency, as you press the macro, one of the commands starts earlier than the other. As long as it starts the encounter on Normal it's ok, you're able to try over and over but *once it switches to HC with no Deathwing present and Thrall goes back to the small island*, it's over for your character as it became saved to the encounter.

When it happens to your character (it switched to HC with no Deathwing and Thrall at the back), you can stop trying and time to switch characters.

----------


## neilneil123

Can not get this to work any more! Tried the macro, tried the script and nothing! It either just switches to heroic and Thrall disappears or it transports me to the entrance...

----------


## elMonstro

> Can not get this to work any more! Tried the macro, tried the script and nothing! It either just switches to heroic and Thrall disappears or it transports me to the entrance...


This does happen sometimes when passing save from alt.

Exit instance, disband group and form it again. Then try again. If it happens again, most likely your instance save was changed to 8/8 and that character is screwed for that week. Then your character you passed save from and character that bugged are screwed and you'll need to do 7/8 clear on other character.

----------


## solshine2510

The save holder character should never get screwed, as you have put it, as long as it is logged off outside instance/raid.

----------


## Zemsta

> Can not get this to work any more! Tried the macro, tried the script and nothing! It either just switches to heroic and Thrall disappears or it transports me to the entrance...


This is probably a latency issue and I can only repeat myself,




> [...]you're able to try over and over but *once it switches to HC with no Deathwing present* and Thrall goes back to the small island, it's over for your character as it became saved to the encounter.


You can stop trying with the actual character and time to bring another alt in.

----------


## R.O.G

Yup nice job! still working  :Smile:  nice find

----------


## OliB

This happened to me today, disbanding and resetting the instance did not work. But after a soft reset (one hour later), Thrall was back on the large island, and everything worked fine. The ID was saved on another character (7/8 normal).

----------


## diablo32

Just got my Life-Binder with this method today , wanted to say it still works  :Smile:

----------


## GhedeZulu

> Just got my Life-Binder with this method today , wanted to say it still works


Confirmed, still works.

----------


## Sklug

> Confirmed, still works.


Thank you for re-confirming. After I got my mount I haven't come back to re-verify.

----------


## SuddenlyBRAINS

Sometimes this doesn't work, other times it does. I don't understand why.

Talk to Thrall > Click radio button (Do not start encounter) > Right Click player portrait > Hover over raid difficulty > Press macro

I do this every single time, and it only fails every so often. I mean, I've started doing full clears on heroic anyway since it's so much gold, but why does it not work sometimes?

----------


## tajffun

still working thx :Wink:

----------


## MrsAzz

On two toons in a row, I got the issue where it changes it to Heroic, Thrall bounces back to the little island, but no DW appears. Can we confirm that this week, this is still working?

Edit: All three toons I normally run this with, got this. :O


Edit edit: Came back a few hours later, and he's back where he should be.... but it did it again.

Edit edit edit: Recreated the macro, exactly the same, and it worked. Odddddd.

----------


## Kaizuken

> On two toons in a row, I got the issue where it changes it to Heroic, Thrall bounces back to the little island, but no DW appears. Can we confirm that this week, this is still working?
> 
> Edit: All three toons I normally run this with, got this. :O



Than you do something wrong, still working, EU.

----------


## solshine2510

Just an observation, perhaps a common knowledge, but I struggled a bit with it: 
Keeping an ID just before Madness on one character, extending it every reset, and then passing it to other alts like it works in ICC - does not work here. I never got to actually successfuly swap to HC (on alt) when trying this method. It only works for alts when you give them your fresh save for that week.

----------


## adolphin

Every time I look at this thread I get pissed off. Isn't it against the forum rules to take credit for someone else's exploit?

----------


## Zemsta

> On two toons in a row, I got the issue where it changes it to Heroic, Thrall bounces back to the little island, but no DW appears. Can we confirm that this week, this is still working?
> 
> Edit: All three toons I normally run this with, got this. :O
> 
> 
> Edit edit: Came back a few hours later, and he's back where he should be.... but it did it again.
> 
> Edit edit edit: Recreated the macro, exactly the same, and it worked. Odddddd.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3369018 (Heroic deathwing w/ all prior reg modes)

You can also use the ~30 min softreset of the instance if you're not saved on HC.

----------


## MrsAzz

> Just an observation, perhaps a common knowledge, but I struggled a bit with it: 
> Keeping an ID just before Madness on one character, extending it every reset, and then passing it to other alts like it works in ICC - does not work here. I never got to actually successfuly swap to HC (on alt) when trying this method. It only works for alts when you give them your fresh save for that week.


I can confirm my friend and I keep the same lockout and do this 11 times a week.

----------


## kaya5411

nice very nice

----------


## solshine2510

> I can confirm my friend and I keep the same lockout and do this 11 times a week.


Thanks for confirming. My save must have been corrupted or something when I tried it. I made a new save this week and it indeed worked.  :Cool: 

Edit: I even got my Life Binder's Handmaiden after a few more alts  :Big Grin: 
Now that I no longer need HC mode, I will farm 25N on low geared alts to farm Blazing Drake for higher drop chance compared to 10HC!

----------


## DeathComesForU

> Thanks for confirming. My save must have been corrupted or something when I tried it. I made a new save this week and it indeed worked. 
> 
> Edit: I even got my Life Binder's Handmaiden after a few more alts 
> Now that I no longer need HC mode, I will farm 25N on low geared alts to farm Blazing Drake for higher drop chance compared to 10HC!


Blazing is 1% drop chance regardless of difficulty.

----------


## Piju

Your macros didn't work for me and I could not figure out why, until I looked on the dropdown menu. I'm having a german client and for me it's "/click DropDownList2Button2"
https://i.imgur.com/GEKzhET.png Here's a screenshot of how it looks for me

----------


## Grosmi7

I'm having trouble to make it work again, anyone else facing issues?

/click StaticPopup1Button1
/run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)

changes to heroic however deathwing despawns, had around 25 attempts (all different characters) in last 2 resets and only around 30% success rate, used to be 90-95% success, maybe bugging once every 15ish times, ever since BNet conversation update (6.2.3 patch) it doesn't seem to be working to its full potential.

Anyone else facing this issue? 

Tested both 10 and 25 macro same results, Deathwing de-spawns.

----------


## Kaizuken

> I'm having trouble to make it work again, anyone else facing issues?
> 
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /run SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID(DIFFICULTY_RAID10_HEROIC)
> 
> changes to heroic however deathwing despawns, had around 25 attempts (all different characters) in last 2 resets and only around 30% success rate, used to be 90-95% success, maybe bugging once every 15ish times, ever since BNet conversation update (6.2.3 patch) it doesn't seem to be working to its full potential.
> 
> Anyone else facing this issue? 
> 
> Tested both 10 and 25 macro same results, Deathwing de-spawns.



Still working.

----------


## Grosmi7

Yes, after testing with 11 lvl 100s on another account I had 100% success rate. Might have been just one of those bad days.. where he bugs out for some unknown reasons.

Thrall jumps back, Deathwing de-spawns and you have to go out.

----------


## zadaza

maybe a it is a dumb question, i tried on 2 toons and i get this message: u cannot get in this encounter on heroic diffculty unless all prior encuntres have been defeater on heroic difficulty

save on account 1, farm on accoun 2. 

need i kill deatwhing hc on account 1 before?

----------


## Grosmi7

Zadaza I wrote this in another thread a while ago, this should help you do it  :Smile: 




> Here's a mini DS heroic guide if you want to farm Deathwing
> 
> 1. Clear 7/8 (normal or HC it shouldn't matter)
> 2. Log the character you want to kill Deathwing with and open a group in premade with auto-invite (I suggest Questing area so CRA addon doesn't bug you)
> 3. Log the character with Deathwing save and join the group
> 4. Log back on the character that you wish to kill Deathwing with and turn off auto-invite (again optional)
> 5. Make sure you have it set to 10/25 NORMAL before zoning in
> 6. Talk to Thrall until you have confirm window up and use one of the two macros
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that sometimes it can bug out with Deathwing simply de-spawning after using the macro, in that case you have to go out change back to normal and then zone in again.

----------


## JD408

> Zadaza I wrote this in another thread a while ago, this should help you do it 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that sometimes it can bug out with Deathwing simply de-spawning after using the macro, in that case you have to go out change back to normal and then zone in again.


I don't bother doing this unless I screw up when first enter Dragon Soul. I still need mount from Ultrax so I just run the whole thing on 25 Heroic and deal with the annoying long raid. I screwed up today and killed frist boss on norm so I flipped it to heroic when i got to ultrax and then changed back to norm up to Madness. Damn thing bugged on me though. No Deathwing, and thrall's dumb ass is sitting on the island behind me. Changing back to norm doesn't do anything. Going outside to change it doesn't seem to work for me. going out side and setting normal and then zoning back in again still will have it on heroic. I have to change it inside the instance. At that point seems to be a waiting game for thrall to get back to where I need him to be to start the encounter. Wish I knew exactly how long it takes. I had to log off that toon for around an hour before he was back, but same thing happened again and it bugged out.

----------


## Sylph027

> maybe a it is a dumb question, i tried on 2 toons and i get this message: u cannot get in this encounter on heroic diffculty unless all prior encuntres have been defeater on heroic difficulty
> 
> save on account 1, farm on accoun 2. 
> 
> need i kill deatwhing hc on account 1 before?


I havent done it in months, but if I remember correctly, you have to do everything including spine on normal, then zone to the platform for deathwing on normal. Then you use the macro people posted at the same time you turn it to heroic mode. You dont enter the instance in heroic.

----------


## JD408

So today I got the Mount from Ultrax so I really wanted to figure out the bugs with this and why its works and doesn't at time for a lot of people.
I am fairly confident now that I have this figured out. The macro is just buggy. I don't know if its a time logged in thing or what. I have had the thing put a damn orange circle over my head, and even open up a window to report a person for cheating, and I have also had it just start the encounter and not change anything.

So here is how I have been able to get it to work on many toons as of 5-6-2016 (if it doesn't work later on down the line, sorry) 

1. Clear the whole instance on normal up to Madness. (On toon that will save lockout and extend each week)
2. Lockout toon invites the toon that will run the instance. 
3. Toon running the instance enters, accepts the 7/8 notification and gets promoted to Leader.
4. Take the portal that should be there to Thrall
5. Open the dialog box with Thrall and get the option up to start the encounter, but don't hit accept.
6. Right click your Toon Portrait and hover over where it says "Raid Difficulty" and left click it two times.
NOTE: do not click any of the radio buttons, but just click the word "Raid Difficulty"
This was needed to get the macro to function properly
7. Press one of the macros below. 
The Screen should reload and it should start the encounter.



Macro for 10 man Heroic
----------------------------------------
/click StaticPopup1Button1 
/click DropDownList2Button2
/click DropDownList2Button6


Macro for 25 Man Heroic
-----------------------------------
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2
/click DropDownList2Button7



Macro Explination
-----------------------------------
/click StaticPopup1Button1 <----This clicks the accept button
/click DropDownList2Button2 <----This sets it to Heroic
/click DropDownList2Button7 <----This changes it to 25 man if not set. You should already have this set before you go in there so you can remove this line



If for some reason macro doesn't work and just starts the encounter without changing to heroic then just die and go back in again.
Do the clicking of the word Raid difficulty again and then try again.

----------


## nataliewright

> 1. Clear the whole instance on normal up to Madness. (On toon that will save lockout and extend each week)
> 2. Lockout toon invites the toon that will run the instance. 
> 3. Toon running the instance enters, accepts the 7/8 notification and gets promoted to Leader.
> 4. Take the portal that should be there to Thrall
> 5. Right click your Toon Portrait and hover over where it says "Raid Difficulty" and left click it two times.
> NOTE: do not click any of the radio buttons, but just click the word "Raid Difficulty"
> This was needed to get the macro to function properly
> 6. Open the dialog box with Thrall and get the option up to start the encounter, but don't hit accept.
> 7. Press one of the macros below. 
> The Screen should reload and it should start the encounter.



I did everything listed above, tried for about 2 hours with different combinations after I couldn't get the first one to work, and it wasn't doing anything but sometimes porting me out, or Thrall telling me I had to compelte everything on Heroic first. I ran the raid on 10N up to Madness and used the macro:
/click StaticPopup1Button1
/click DropDownList2Button2
/click DropDownList2Button6
I couldn't seem to get it to work. Any thoughts?

----------


## Sylph027

> I did everything listed above, tried for about 2 hours with different combinations after I couldn't get the first one to work, and it wasn't doing anything but sometimes porting me out, or Thrall telling me I had to compelte everything on Heroic first. I ran the raid on 10N up to Madness and used the macro:
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button2
> /click DropDownList2Button6
> I couldn't seem to get it to work. Any thoughts?


You have to manually right click your portait to bring up the change difficulty and highlight raid difficulty as far as I know. I didnt use that specific macro, but I hit my macro with the list up and it always worked.

----------


## JD408

> I did everything listed above, tried for about 2 hours with different combinations after I couldn't get the first one to work, and it wasn't doing anything but sometimes porting me out, or Thrall telling me I had to compelte everything on Heroic first. I ran the raid on 10N up to Madness and used the macro:
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> /click DropDownList2Button2
> /click DropDownList2Button6
> I couldn't seem to get it to work. Any thoughts?


I just read over my steps and I edited my post.
reverse step 5 and 6. I just did this again this past Tuesday and it worked for me 17 times. Managed to get the blazing drake this time.
From what you say it sounds like your issue is at step 5 and 6. That left clicking the words part two times is very important part. 
This means clicking on your portrait bringing up that menu and left click on the word raid difficulty. Then doing that again a second time.
After that you press the macro and it should work. As for the macro you can remove the last line if you like. its not needed.

----------


## nataliewright

I have used the above method for a few months now successfully, however, with the new patch, I'm no longer able to get it to work. Deathwing just despawns as soon as he comes up. Definitely need to find a workaround!

----------


## don_gojira

> I have used the above method for a few months now successfully, however, with the new patch, I'm no longer able to get it to work. Deathwing just despawns as soon as he comes up. Definitely need to find a workaround!


Just tried it today, same thing as nataliewright: It'll swap over, and DW will despawn as soon as he comes up.  :Frown:

----------


## pitagora

> Just tried it today, same thing as nataliewright: It'll swap over, and DW will despawn as soon as he comes up.


same here. It despawns immediatly and dbm says "Madness of Deathwing (unknown) has ended in 5 seconds". I'm wondering if it's not just that the IDs of the difficulties changes or something. What if it's changeing to something doesn't exist and bugs the encounter? I'm not experienced enough with LUA to check myself though  :Frown:

----------


## reapagedk55

actually the whole place is buggy right now. I got disconnected yesterday on spine. After i have done ever boss on heroic when i logged back in it wouldnt let me start spine unless all bosses prior had been killed on heroic.

----------


## JaredKorry

> Just tried it today, same thing as nataliewright: It'll swap over, and DW will despawn as soon as he comes up.


Same here. Just tried it today.

----------


## Estarra

ís this methode still working?

----------


## Kefka911

Tried it several times. Seems to no longer work.

----------


## aqelmo

Tried on several characters.
Not working....

He despawns after few seconds.

----------


## Zemsta

I can confirm they fixed this exploit.

As soon as the difficulty changes by the macro, the encounter begins on Heroic, Deathwing appears, yells "You have done NOTHING..." then suddenly disappears. Seems they implemented an after-check mechanism if previous bosses have been killed on HC or not.

----------


## Kaizuken

> Google Cache my friend
> 
> Start out on normal mode, talk to thrall to get the chat window open to start the encounter, and leave it open. Then right click your portrait and open up the raid difficulty tab, then hit one of these macros:
> 
> 10 Man:
> 
> 
> Code:
> /click StaticPopup1Button1
> ...



Fixed.
/10charz.

----------


## nataliewright

I'm really missing this workaround, I'm already at over 220 runs of heroic Dragonsoul, over 3.3 days playing time and it's driving me insane.

----------


## Kaizuken

It works for "Trial of the Grand Crusader".

----------

